# Hello from Stein Thor



## Stein Thor (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello to all on this board, found it while looking for advice on how to mix orchestral samples. I come from Iceland and have pretty extensive experience in the classical world but am relatively new to computer music and usage of VI. I however love it 

Hope to learn a lot here.

My soundcloud is 
http://soundcloud.com/steinithor

and my orchestral study pieces are here

http://soundcloud.com/steinithor/sets/o ... pieces-3/'


Have a splendid week-end.

Stein


----------

